# Brute-force malware targets email and FTP servers



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> A piece of malware designed to launch brute-force password guessing attacks against websites built with popular content management systems like WordPress and Joomla has started being used to also attack email and FTP servers.
> The malware is known as Fort Disco and was documented in August by researchers from DDoS mitigation vendor Arbor Networks who estimated that it had infected over 25,000 Windows computers and had been used to guess administrator account passwords on over 6,000 WordPress, Joomla and Datalife Engine websites.


Brute-force malware targets email and FTP servers | Security - InfoWorld


----------

